# How can you trust your future employer?



## crissxx (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello to you all,

I am now in discussions with an employer from Dubai regarding my job offer and hopefully in a month or two I will be moving in Dubai.

I am reluctant about the moment in which I have to resign from my actual job before moving abroad. Can I sign a contract with my future employer in Dubai before resigning where I am now, or should I ask them for any proof that it is sure they will hire me? I don't want to end up going there and the employer not doing what he said he would (for example not paying my rent or my relocation cost). 

How did you proceed when you had to move in another country?

Thanks a lot in advance.

Have a great day,
Cris


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well it's called risk and reward....

Do some background check on the company - website name them here.....

Ask them for stuff like the appartment address (flat 403 Golden sands 7 for example) then call the building and find out if the company do rent the apartment....

It ain't rocket science!


----------



## crissxx (Aug 19, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well it's called risk and reward....
> 
> Do some background check on the company - website name them here.....
> 
> ...


You're right, this part, when you change jobs, is always risky...
Thanks Andy


----------



## headhunter_dxb (Sep 16, 2009)

Aside from doing a background check on your future employer do not resign from your current job unless your employment visa has been approved by UAE embassy in your home country and you can also request for a copy of your employment contract to check on minute details. In regard to your other concerns i.e. relocation cost make sure that it is well documented vide job offer and/or email clarifications.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

To my belief, employer doesn't have the right to ask you to resign before all your papers are ready, i.e. employement contract is signed by both parties, visa is ready, etc... As well, make sure they either pay you housing allowance or give you accommodation.
There were cases though, that even after signing the contract, employer changed his mind, but in this case you have the right to request to hire you or complain to labour office as it's illigal.


----------



## crissxx (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot to you all for your helpfull advice, appreciated.

Take care,
Cris


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I totally agree. I got badly burnt with my first employer and simple things like checking their reputation would have saved me a lot of heart ache (works generally unless you end up working for lying thieving boss). As a general rule, I would avoid any company that's been around for less than 2-3 years (unless they have Govt backing). Not that they are bad but in this current climate, I prefer companies that have been around before the recession hit and had a chance to make some cash to see them through the next couple of months.

Bus as Andy said, it's a risk you'll have to take. 7 months ago my world came crashing down but I picked myself up (albeit after weeks of feeling sorry for myself and wishing that I'd never set foot in this place!) and now I have a new job and everything is fine again. Sure, it's hard leaving a really secure job and moving thousands of miles away from your family but sometimes the experience you get makes it very worthwhile.

Good luck with the decision.


----------



## crissxx (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Maz,

I'm sorry to hear that you were in such a bad situation, in a way I understand you bacause I have also been fired by my former employer at the beginning of this year due to the financial situation (they were in real estate and they have closed all their business), but lucky me, I was in my home country with my family and I have the great luck to find a job real fast.
This company that have made me a job offer in Dubai it was established in 2004 and they are based in Knowledge Village providing Information Security services. I have talked several times with the manager (by the way they are only 5 people in that company) and it seems a nice and serious guy. 
I hope I won't have any problems with them...

Thanks for your input and have a nice evening,
Cris


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for your message Cris. Yep, being with your family and friends during difficult times does help. Lucky me, my mum flew out 2 days after I was made redundant (not exactly the Xmas present I was expecting but oh well, i survived)!

It might not make much of a difference but maybe you should plan a trip out here and visit the company just to see how they do business, the work environment and Dubai generally. It's normal to panic slightly! I was going mad after I resigned from my job to move out here and started having nightmares about all the things that could go wrong (maybe I should have listened to my sixth sense!) but that's normal. A trip out here will allow you to check things out for yourself instead of relying on hear-say! Sure being on holiday is different but a short trip out here could help you decide.

If you are really worried, maybe you could take sabbatical leave from your current job for a few months and then make up your mind as to whether to stay here if things work out or go back if you feel that Dubai is not for you. It might put your mind at ease if you do not close all the doors and you know that you have a job to go back home to if you wanted.


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

crissxx said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> I am now in discussions with an employer from Dubai regarding my job offer and hopefully in a month or two I will be moving in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi Cris

The downturn has hammered some industries more than others in the GCC region, a factor that you need to be aware of when moving to UAE. 

4 months ago an employer of a large petroleum company with over 25yrs service based in the ME was headhunted by another oil/gas support biz with a large package offering. He changed camps then 4 weeks later made redundent with a fortnights pay. 

He was not a happy puppy.


----------



## crissxx (Aug 19, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks for your message Cris. Yep, being with your family and friends during difficult times does help. Lucky me, my mum flew out 2 days after I was made redundant (not exactly the Xmas present I was expecting but oh well, i survived)!
> 
> It might not make much of a difference but maybe you should plan a trip out here and visit the company just to see how they do business, the work environment and Dubai generally. It's normal to panic slightly! I was going mad after I resigned from my job to move out here and started having nightmares about all the things that could go wrong (maybe I should have listened to my sixth sense!) but that's normal. A trip out here will allow you to check things out for yourself instead of relying on hear-say! Sure being on holiday is different but a short trip out here could help you decide.
> 
> If you are really worried, maybe you could take sabbatical leave from your current job for a few months and then make up your mind as to whether to stay here if things work out or go back if you feel that Dubai is not for you. It might put your mind at ease if you do not close all the doors and you know that you have a job to go back home to if you wanted.


I would have loved to be able to come there and see how Dubai is and also meet my employer, the only problem is that my plane ticket costs as much (if not even more) than my salary for the whole month ) Anyway, just have to wait now for their answer, as I understood the month of Ramadan is a"slow"one for doing business...


----------

